# growing slowly!



## .nicole. (Oct 27, 2009)

So I've been collecting for maybe 2 years, I've lost a lot of items to my boyfriends thieving sister who was momentarily staying with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also have no storage space in my bathroom whatsoever so the packaging looks really dirty because everything is just in one big makeup bag!

So here it goes:
Brushes:  Only MAC brush I have is the 187. The rest are Sonia Kashuk, Bare Escentuals. They really need a good cleaning! Stuff on the little ledge are empties!




Eyeshadow:




Da Bling(shattered), Taupless, Satellite Dreams, Star Violet
Pink Source, Gleam




Pink Freeze
Cranberry
Go, Mythology




Nylon(hate it way to yellow for me), Shroom, All That Glitters(my 3rd one)
Bright Side/Gallery Girl, Aquavert, Juxt
Piggies:




Pink Mauve, Sunny Daze (not sure why photobucket rotated it)
Face/Misc. Items




Left to Right: Revlon Skinlights Powder, Smashbox Photo Finish Primer, MAC Paint in Untitled, Revlon Bare it all in  Pink a Boo, Mac Studio Finish Concealer in NC15, Physicians Formula Green Concealer, MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW15




Jane- Sedona Bronzer, MAC Pinch o Peach Blush, Spectacle (high light powder, still not sure how to use it), Rimmel- Sandstorm Pressed Powder. 
Not shown is MAC Peachykeen Blush
Lippies:




L to R:  CO Bigelow: Strawberry Sundae and Marshmallow Sundae Mentha Lip Shine, Smashbox Candid Lipgloss, Viva Glam V lipstick, Hue lipstick, Lollipop Loving lipstick, Splendid lipglass, (holiday no name on lipglass), Of Corset lipglass, Uberpeach lipglass, last 3 are from a holiday collection(lustreglass) with no names on them- sorry!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice collection! Sry to hear about the thieving! 
You should depot your shadows and put them in the palette! might be easier to store.


----------



## Sass (Oct 27, 2009)

Your stash looks great!  In no time you'll make up for the lost items you had.


----------



## User27 (Oct 27, 2009)

****


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice collection =)

As far as storage, I bought a little Sterlite 3-drawer storage thingy (sorry for my lack of terminology) to organize my makeup stuff. They come in different sizes, you can stash it under the sink in the cupboard if there's space there. I just pull out the whole drawer whenever I do my makeup.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a great collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

i think your collection is great! you have some fab staples in there! and i recently got all that glitters - i can't believe i'd gone without it for so long!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 1, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 9, 2009)

i have the same problem with bathroom storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i went to walmart, and they have for like $14.99 these really nice looking glass shelves that fit on the countertop.....they are like 14 inches long and 5 deep and have 3 shelves each so i'm able to stack upwards even though there is no extra space around! i'll have to take a pic at some point....


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice collection!! So sorry for the thieving, I hate when people doesn't respect another's belongings!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

